# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  crystal report parametre avec condition

## kaprim

Bonjour,

c'est la premiere fois que je poste une question dans ce forum et j'espere avoire une solution a mon probleme.

Bon j'utlise visual studio 2005.

j'ai un crystal report qui a 3 parametre.

ce que je veux faire c'est que a chaque fois utiliser un seul parametre et ignorer les deux autre.pour cela j'ai essayer de faire une condition dans le traitement de champ dans crystal report de parametre.

par example :




```

```


c'est a dire si je donne la valeur * a ce champ  il sera ignor:


```
cr.setparametrevale("id","*")
```

 ignorer le parametre id.

sinon j'afiche uniquement le client qui a un id egale a 15 par example :


```
cr.setparametrevale("id",15)
```



j'espere que vous avez compris ce que je veux.

Merci d'avance. 

cordialement.

----------


## luc_chivas

> Bonjour,
> 
> c'est la premiere fois que je poste une question dans ce forum et j'espere avoire une solution a mon probleme.
> 
> Bon j'utlise visual studio 2005.
> 
> j'ai un crystal report qui a 3 parametre.
> 
> ce que je veux faire c'est que a chaque fois utiliser un seul parametre et ignorer les deux autre.pour cela j'ai essayer de faire une condition dans le traitement de champ dans crystal report de parametre.
> ...




Bonjour, 

tu n'utilises qu'un seul paramtre, tu cres une formule que tu vas par exemple appeler "filtre" et dans cette formule, tu vas mettre 



```

```

Et ensuite dans ta formule de selection d'enregsitrement, tu rajouteras 


```

```

Tiens nous au courant..

----------

